# Dispositivo grabador de CD no reconocido por gentoo.

## porqueami

Hola, estoy intentando hacer funcionar mi grabador/lector de CD y DVD en Gentoo pero parece que se resiste...

Antes de nada tengo que decir que se trata de un grabador extraño que siempre ha tenido problemas en Linux (es incapaz de grabar DVDs, dejándolos inutilizables a veces, sólo graba correctamente un DVD regrabable y al tercer intento, con los CDs va perfecto y como lector es una maravilla), además, en todos los sistemas GNU/Linux que he tenido el dispositivo es reconocido como /dev/hda (ya sé que suena extraño, pero es así).

No es un problema del Hardware porque Debian y otras lo reconocen correctamente, el kernel lo he compilado habilitando todas las opciones posibles relacionadas con lectores/grabadores de CD/DVD, aunque no descarto que se me haya quedado algún módulo sin cargar.

Gracias de antemano

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y cual es exactamente el problema? 

Empieza por revisar la salida de dmesg a ver si tu kernel reconoce tu unidad y que nombre le asigna. De ahi en mas vamos viendo...

Salud!

----------

## porqueami

El problema es que no puedo ni siquiera leer CDs en Gentoo (aunque la grabadora no grabe bien los DVDs, me sirve como grabador de CDs y lector de CD/DVD)

En la salida del comando dmesg estoy un poco perdido, no sé si es que no ha reconocido el dispositivo o si es que yo no lo localizo en la salida. Algunas cosas que he considerado interesantes:

[    1.664019] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                  

[    1.674325] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB0, 01.01B01, max UDMA/133                           

[    1.674554] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)                            

[    1.675516] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

----------

## pcmaster

Te reconoce como hda la grabadora porque la tienes como MASTER conectada al canal IDE primario, el disco duro lo tendrás como sda porque será SATA.

Sobre lo que no grabe bien, pues:

- O bien la marca de discos que usas no es totalmente compatible con ella. (Prueba con otra marca)

- O bien hay algún bug en el firmware (podría corregirse con una actualización)

- O bien está gastada del uso (y te toca comprarte una nueva)

----------

## porqueami

Sobre lo de que no grabe, no creo que sea nada de eso, principalmente porque en "cierto sistema operativo propietario cuyo nombre empieza por W" graba perfectamente los DVDs, de cualquier marca, mientras que en GNU/Linux no graba bien ninguna de las 5 marcas que he probado.

No creo que sea un bug en el firmware porque en ese SO propietario va perfectamente

Tampoco está gastada, tiene menos de 1 año

Sin embargo, yo no grabo DVDs, sólo cuando voy a instalar un SO, y para eso uso los Regrabables que van bien, de resto, para los datos uso Pendrives, discos duros externos (multimedia) etc...

Lo que me gustaría es poder, como mínimo grabar CDs o leer DVDs, cosa que Gentoo no me permite (no sé por qué).

----------

## pcmaster

En dicho "cierto sistema operativo propietario cuyo nombre empieza por W" ¿instalaste algún controlador específico del fabricante de la grabadora? Si usaste los del sistema operativo, no hay motivo para que falle con Linux. Prueba en ese caso a actualizar cdrtools a la última versión.

Por cierto, ¿de qué marca/modelo es dicha grabadora? Si no lo sabes, prueba (si es IDE) con el comando:

```
# dmesg|grep ATAPI
```

Con respecto a 

```

[ 1.664019] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[ 1.674325] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB0, 01.01B01, max UDMA/133

[ 1.674554] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[ 1.675516] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
```

Parece indicar que tienes un disco duro SATA2 Western Digital de 500 GB con soporte NCQ, conectado al puerto SATA, y configurado en la BIOS como emulación IDE, no como AHCI, y está emulando el modo UDMA133.

----------

## porqueami

Bueno, al ejecutar 

```
dmesg | grep ATAPI
```

No sale nada, también he probado en KInfoCenter y tampoco hay nada referente al lector/grabador, sin embargo, tanto en Debian como en "W" es reconocido.

El modelo no lo recuerdo bien, pero creo que es una LG H55N (pondré el modelo exacto en cuanto lo mire)

Sobre lo de actualizar CDRTools, ya veré si el problema de que no graba DVDs existe en Gentoo (pues los sistemas en los que intenté grabar DVDs sin éxito han estado un poco desactualizados), pero antes necesito que sea reconocida...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tu disco (ese WDC de 500Gb) es Serial ATA. Si tu grabadora no aparece en la lista debe ser IDE.

El kernel dentro de la sección de drivers PATA tiene para incluir o no soporte para ambos tipo de bus por separado... No será que te falta marcar tu controladora IDE como driver en el kernel?

Si el kernel tiene soporte para la controladora, tiene que detectar y mostrar en el log los dispositivos conectados correctamente a este bus.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

Hay ocasiones en las que un poco de paciencia puede ayudar bastante, lo primero que interesa conocer es que dispositivo se crea en el directorio /dev/ para la grabadora si es que crea alguno y para ello lo mejor es leerse toda la salida del comando dmesg sin entubar hacia grep ya que no sabemos lo que buscamos con exactitud asi que mi recomendación es dmesg >dmesg.txt y luego leerte todo lo referente a hda, hdc, hdd o bien sda, sdc, sdd.

en mi caso y usando grep pero por que se lo que busco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg |grep hd
> 
> hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> ...

 

Para grabar uso k3b y hasta ahora nunca me ha dado problemas aunque no uso KDE un emerge k3b siempre me ha dado buen resultado.

----------

## porqueami

Hola, muchas gracias a todos los compañeros que me han ayudado en este problema

La buena noticia es que he actualizado al kernel 2.6.31 y me reconoce la grabadora como /dev/hda sin problemas y va muy bien....

La mala es que no me reconoce la tarjeta de red, lo cual me tiene frustrado... Ya he abierto otro tema en el foro para solucionar este problema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5987764.html

Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo, es una gran satisfacción contar con ayuda cuando uno no sabe qué hacer!

----------

